# Method=post funktioniert nicht



## Veränderung (13. Oktober 2006)

Über Google und Forensuche finde ich leider nichts, aber ich glaube es ist ein altbekanntes Problem: Es funktionieren auf einem neuen Webspace keine method=post - Formulare. Warum nicht? Liegt doch am Hoster, oder? Wo in der phpinfo() steht, ob es erlaubt ist?


----------



## Gumbo (14. Oktober 2006)

Eine Vermutung ins Blaue: du verwendest einfache Variablen ($foobar) statt die superglobalen ($_POST['foobar']).


----------



## Azi (14. Oktober 2006)

Außerdem sollte man valides HTML schreiben, also nicht

```
<form method=post>
```
sondern

```
<form method="post">
```

Azi


----------



## Gumbo (14. Oktober 2006)

Auch die Schreibweise ohne Anführungszeichen ist valid. Der Attributwert darf dabei allerdings nur Buchstaben (a-z und A-Z), Ziffern (0-9), Bindestriche (ASCII dezimal 45), Punkte (ASCII dezimal 46), Unterstriche (ASCII dezimal 95) und Doppelpunkte (ASCII dezimal 58) enthalten. Dennoch ist die Schreibweise mit Anfphrungszeichen emfehlenswert.


----------

